# Black Walnut/Locust



## newtoohio

A question if any one knows for sure. Do black walnut tree's produce? Or do they stop the growth of shrooms like they do a lot of plants?? And do black locust have the same effect on shrooms to?


----------



## srashley

Yes. Walnuts usually stop the growth of morels. I have found the real thick cap type of morel around the base of walnut trees, but that's it, and only 3 or 4 times. Almost always walnuts stop the growth of morels.


----------



## imfubar

Walnut probably scares them away, I have found them around walnut once there was more than 100 but never again since.


----------



## fowlwispereryates

every year I pick at least 200 or more right in a mess of black walnut. I find a mix of grey and yellow both. In fact the largest grey I have ever found was about ten feet from the base of black walnut. measuring 9 in. tall and 11 1/2 in. in diameter. My Dad also said that the largest yellows he has ever found were in a stand of black walnut. They are morel mushrooms and they are very mysterious. You never know where you will find them and that ads to the fun of it.


----------



## morel_scientist

This is an old thread but it should stay static.
I too have found the large variety with dense convolutions growing off of black walnut husks.
No walnut trees around only sugar maple, small shagbark hickories, rosa multiflora, spicebush and a few beech trees.
Usually in the hickory tree dominant woods they grow around the smaller hickories and sometimes on their nuts but don't get that big. But when they grow on the walnut nutshells they are much larger like gigantic. But I wonder if that is enough as a clue because I was finding them mostly next to rosa multiflora.
But my uncle had purchased a truckload of hickory nuts one time long ago and dumped the pile in the woods behind his house after which morels started showing up where they were. But overtime they started vanishing even though there were 40 ft hickory trees growing over top producing their own nuts. However like I said I see that in hickory woods there is a strong chance of them growing.


----------

